# זוכים בעוגה מעוצבת מתנה



## הנהלת הפורומים (3/9/12)

זוכים בעוגה מעוצבת מתנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההזמנות כבר חולקו, הרב כבר סגור, הדי ג'יי יודע בדיוק איזה שיר לנגן, המנות נבחרו, שמלה כבר יש, אפילו איפור ושיער כבר מתוקתק... ועכשיו יש זמן להתעסק במה שחשוב באמת - *עוגת החתונה*




בואו שתפו אותנו בחוויות האוכל שלכם עם בני הזוג ואולי תזכו בעוגת חתונה מדהימה!

*





אז מה עליכם לעשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
מעכשיו ועד ה 10.9.12 בשעה 12:00 העלו על גבי הפורום הודעה שמפרטת על *חווית אוכל עם בן הזוג שזכורה במיוחד ?*

בדייט הראשון הוא בלס סטייק עסיסי בזמן שאת העמדת פנים שאת לא רוצה שום דבר מעבר לסלט?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ביום ההולדת שלך הוא ניסה להפתיע אותך עם עוגה, והטעם של העוגה באמת היה... מפתיע?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לקח לכם שבוע שלם לסיים את ההכנות לארוחה הראשונה עם ההורים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתוך כלל ההודעות אנו נבחר את ההודעה הטובה ביותר אשר תזכה במקום הראשון ותזכה את הכותבת שלה *בעוגת חתונה מעוצבת בשלוש קומות עם סידור פרחים בשווי 2000 ש"ח מתנת "נוגט עוגות מעוצבות"*





*





בנוסף, תקבלו הזדמנות נוספת לזכות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
בין ה-9.9 - 12.9 יוזמנו כל הגולשים *להצביע* לסיפורים החביבים עליהם
אנחנו נספור את כל ההצבעות והגולש שיזכה במספר הקולות הרב ביותר יקבל את התואר *חביב הקהל*





 וכמובן גם פרס - 
*עוגת חתונה מעוצבת שתי קומות עם סידור פרחים בשווי 1000 ש"ח מתנת "נוגט עוגות מעוצבות"*










שניתן להמיר את עוגת החתונה בעוגה מעוצבת אחת לכל אירוע אחר שרוצים






בנוסף, 10% הנחה לכל חברות הפורום שיזמינו עוגת חתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*אנא עיינו בתקנון התחרות לפרטים נוספים ולכללי התחרות המלאים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/viewentry.aspx?EntryId=2370879&r=1




*נוגט עוגות מעוצבות*




אנו מתמחים בעיצוב עוגות חתונה מרהיבות כשרות וטעימות, עוגות לבת / בר מצווה , עוגות מעוצבות לבנות ולבנים , עוגות עם תמונה ועוגות עם פיסולים.
העוגות מעוצבות ומותאמות באופן אישי לכל לקוח ולקוח. כל עוגה מעוצבת בעבודת-יד, ובמלוא תשומת הלב.
ניתן להתרשם מהעוגות באתר הבית שלנו: www.nugat.co.il
העוגות כשרות פרווה ומאוד טעימות. 
עוגת החלומות שלכם, היא האתגר שלנו.


----------



## Meirav Flum (3/9/12)

סיפור אוכל זוגי- משפחתי 
סוף שבוע לפני שחגגנו שנה לזוגיות שלנו נפטרה סבתו של בן זוגי. כמובן שעזבנו הכל ונסענו לירושלים ללויה בידיעה שנשאר בבית ההורים שלו לכל סוף השבוע. אני הצעתי את עזרתי בהכנות לשבת ולכן נשארתי בבית להכין ארוחת שבת לשישה אנשים בעוד המשפחה נסעה לשבת שבעה בבית קרובה אחרת. הוריו של בן זוגי שומרי שבת ולכן האוכל היה צריך להיות מוכן לפני השבת ולהספיק גם לשבת עצמה (כי לא מבשלים אצלם בשבת).
לאחר עבודה מאומצת וקדחתנית הארוחה היתה מוכנה וישבנו כולם- בן זוגי ואני, הוריו, אחותו ובן זוגה לארוחת שבת. בין ביס לביס כולם אמרו כמה האוכל טעים וכמה הם נהנים ואני עניתי : אני שמחה שטעים לכם. כי גם אם לא- זה מה שיש לאכול גם מחר. בן זוגי הסתכל עלי בחיוך ואמר: זה משהו שאמא שלך היתה אומרת.
מיותר לציין שנחנקתי מצחוק...


----------



## lizard king1986 (3/9/12)

טוב אז זה הסיפור שלנו ! 
התברכתי בבת זוג מדהימה שמנצלת את מעט הזמן הפנוי שכבר יש לה לתרומה לנזקקים.
באחת הפעמים בהן היא הכינה סלי מזון לנזקקים כחלק מעמותה בה היא לקחה חלק, הגעתי אל המקום על מנת לסקר את האירוע כמו שנוהגים לעשות בכלי התקשורת לפני חגים (אני עיתונאי), ואז ראיתי אותה בפעם הראשונה...
היא הכינה סלי מזון והייתה אמורה להעמיס אותם על רכב חלוקה כדיי שיעביר את הסלים למשפחות הנזקקות והתמזל מזלי ולא הצליחו למצוא את נהג הרכב.
זה היה אחרי שששוחחנו כבר כמה דקות ואז החלטתי להציע שנעמיס את כל סלי המזון על הרכב שלי ונסע ביחד לחלוקה והיא התלהבה מהרעיון.
כך קרה שב"דייט" הראשון שלנו הלכנו לחלק סלי מזון לנזקקים, יאמר לזכותה שהיא עדיין עושה את זה והיא אחד האנשים המדהימים שזכיתי להכיר, על אחת כמה וכמה להינשא לה...!


----------



## adishaf (3/9/12)

הסיפור שלנו 
אחת הארוחות שאני בחיים לא אשכח 
אני ובן זוגי יחד מגיל 15 (שזה סיפור בפני עצמו..)
באחד הדייטים הממש ראשונים (אם בכלל אפשר לקרוא לזה דייט), ההורים של החצי היו בחו"ל והוא החליט שהוא "מבשל לי ארוחה רומנטית".
נחזור לנקודה שהוא היה בן 15, וכל מה שהוא ידע זה לזרוק ספגטי למים (עד היום זה לא השתנה...).
אז ה"ארוחה הרומנטית" הייתה למעשה מנת ספגטי. 
אני בכל מקרה מאוד התרגשתי- מבשל לי ארוחה, על הגג, לאור נרות....
בפועל- הייתה רוח מאוד חזקה, אז ככה שהנרות כל הזמן כבו בעוד הוא מנסה להדליק מחדש.
והספגטי- כנראה שהיד הייתה קלה על הצ'ילי- היה חריף בטירוף וכל הזמן ביקשתי עוד מים


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/9/12)

וואו, יש לנו המון סיפורי אוכל.... 
שנינו לא בשלנים גדולים, בלשון המעטה... (לזכותי יאמר שאני מאוד טובה באפיה, אבל לצערי לא מכינה כמעט כי הבחור לא חסיד גדול של מתוק, וחבל לי להכין כשאני יודעת שאני אצטרך לאכול הכל בעצמי - חבל לזרוק הרי...).

צברנו לא מעט סיפורים במהלך השנים. שנתחיל?

1. עד שהגעתי ללימודים - לא ידעתי לבשל כלום. לא אורז, לא פסטה, ממש כלום (אגב, זה נכון גם לגביו - לא ידע להכין כלום, וזה יבוא לידי ביטוי בסיפורים הבאים). השותפה שלי למעונות בשנה הראשונה לימדה אותי להכין פסטה ברוטב עגבניות (משהו די מזעזע...), ולאט לאט שיפרתי את הרוטב עד שהגעתי למצב שהוא באמת מוצלח (הבחור אומר היום שהרוטב פסטה שלי הכי טעים בעולם). אבל זה היום, אני אספר על משהו שקרה כמה שנים אחורה.
בערך בשנה שניה, כבר שיפרתי את הרוטב שלי והפכתי אותו לדי מוצלח. אבל... משהו היה חסר לי.
יום אחד נפל לי האסימון - אני צריכה קצת צ'ילי!!! אז הלכתי לסופר וקניתי תבלין צ'ילי.
עשיתי ניסיון והוספתי טיפונת (אני לא אוהבת חריף ולא אוכלת חריף בדרך-כלל). וואלה, יצא לא רע בכלל. אבל הצ'ילי לא היה מאוד מורגש...
בפעם הבאה חשבתי על זה שלא יותר מדי הרגשנו את הצ'ילי בפעם הקודמת, אז אולי אפשר להוסיף עוד קצת.
טוב, בסדר, אז נוסיף עוד קצת. טעמתי - עדיין לא ממש מורגש. הוספתי עוד וטעמתי עוד עד שהגעתי לכמות צ'ילי שסיפקה אותי. לא חריף מדי, אבל ספייסי ועם טוויסט.
רק שבתור בשלנית חובבת (מאוד), לא לקחתי בחשבון שהרוטב שלי מצטמצם ומסמיך, והריכוז של הצ'ילי בו עולה....
טוב, מזגתי לנו לצלחות, הבחור טועם ומתחיל להאדים ולהשתעל.
מסתבר שקצת נסחפתי עם הצ'ילי. קצת הרבה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עד היום, בכל פעם שהוא שומע את המטחנה של הצ'ילי, הוא שואל בחיוך: "את זוכרת איך פעם הכנת לנו רוטב עגבניות ממש ממש ממש חריף?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. עדיין בענייני פסטה (כמובן. זה הדבר היחיד שידעתי להכין אז).
יום אחד קבענו שנבלה את השישי אצלו, ומה נאכל? כמובן, פסטה.
אז קבענו שאני אביא את הרוטב הטעים שלי (זה היה כשכבר ידעתי כמה צ'ילי לשים...) והוא יכין את הפסטה (את זה הוא ידע לעשות - עד שלמדתי להכין רוטב הוא אכל אותה בלי כלום. יאמי...)
אז הכנתי רוטב טעים, שמתי בקופסא, והגעתי אליו. הוא כבר שם את הפסטה בסיר, וחיכינו שהיא תהיה מוכנה.
וחיכינו וחיכינו...
בשלב מסויים באתי לראות מה קורה. מסתבר שהבחור שכח להדליק את הגז, וגם  לא טרח להרתיח את המים קודם (הוא אמר שהוא תמיד עשה ככה ויצא בסדר, אלוהים יודע איך).
אז מה קיבלנו? פסטה שישבה בערך שעה במים קרים... עיסת פסטה.
לא היה לנו משהו אחר לאכול (ואז גם לא עבדנו, אז לא היה לנו כסף להזמין כמו שעשינו בשלבים קצת יותר מתקדמים של התואר), אז אמרנו שנדליק את הגז וניתן לזה צ'אנס בכל זאת, אולי יצא איכשהו אכיל. אני רק אגיד שזה לא ממש עבד (לא מפתיע) ושפסטה קמחית זה ביג נו נו....
בסופו של דבר אכלנו לארוחת ערב את הרוטב בלי פסטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נו, לפחות לא היה חריף הפעם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. עוד סיפור, הפעם בענייני אורז (כבר אמרנו שבשלנים גדולים אנחנו לא...) 
מתישהו חטפתי וירוס מטורף של הקאות. זה היה משהו באמת אכזרי - פשוט שכבתי על המיטה ובכיתי מרוב שהכל כאב לי.
הבחור החמוד שלי הציע להכין לי משהו לאכול. ומה מכינים במצבים כאלו? כמובן, אורז, ואפילו היה לו בשלוף! (הישג כשלעצמו).
הלך למטבח והתחיל לבשל אורז (הוא טען שהוא יודע - יש הרי הוראות מאחורה וכמה קשה זה כבר יכול להיות). 
הוא הכין לי צלחת יפה עם אורז והביא לי למיטה.
אני אמנם הייתי ממש חולה ולא מודעת לגמרי למה קורה סביבי, אבל הייתה לי הרגשה שעבר מעט מדי זמן....
שאלתי: "אתה בטוח שזה מוכן?". הוא אמר לי: "כן, טעמתי, זה נראה לי בסדר גמור".
הרמתי את המזלג והתחלתי לאכול.
את הביס הראשון ירקתי ואפילו ביקשתי ממנו נייר כדי לנגב את הפה - מבפנים. עד כדי כך דוחה זה היה.
נתחיל מזה שהאורז לא היה מוכן וגם לא קרוב להיות מוכן. לא יודעת אם יצא לכן לטעום אורז לא מבושל, אבל זה פשוט דוחה.
אבל היה משהו נוסף... מעבר לעובדה שזה לא מוכן, היה לזה טעם מוזר... עבש משהו...
שאלתי אותו ממתי האורז. הוא אמר: "לא מזמן". שאלתי מה זה "לא מזמן". הוא אמר: "נראה לי שקניתי לפני כמה חודשים". שאלתי:"אתה בטוח" הוא אמר: "טוב, אולי קצת יותר, אבל לא לפני ממש הרבה זמן".
ביקשתי שיביא לי את האריזה. האורז פג תוקף בערך שנה ומשהו קודם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז בזמן שאני עם וירוס הקאות, הוא מנסה להרעיל אותי עם אורז פג תוקף ולא מבושל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. מתישהו (עדיין בלימודים) החלטתי לפנק אותו ורציתי להכין לו עוף בתנור (כי כמה פסטה כבר אפשר לאכול?!), לראשונה בחיי (אני צמחונית, אז זו הקרבה לא קטנה מבחינתי). התקשרתי לאמא שלי כדי לקחת מתכון והלכתי לסופר לקנות עוף.
אבל כשבאתי להכניס אותו לתנור גיליתי שיש בעיה... ממש הגעיל אותי לגעת בעוף....
כפפות לא היו לי, אז אלתרתי עם שקיות סנדוויצ'ים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא ממש ממש צחק עליי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (וגם העוף יצא לא משהו, בלשון המעטה... אבל לא נראה לי שזו הייתה הפתעה גדולה למישהו מאיתנו  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מאז, כשצריך להכין עוף, הוא כבר דואג לזה. אני לא טעמתי, אבל מי שטעם אמר שיוצא מאוד טעים.
נו, לפחות יצא משהו טוב מהסיפור הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואלו רק הסיפורים שעולים לי לראש עכשיו. אני בטוחה שיש לנו עוד כמה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל לזכותי יאמר שמאוד השתפרנו מאז!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (וגם נהיינו קצת מפונקים...)


----------



## fire witch (3/9/12)

ארוחת הסילבסטר המושחתת שלנו .. שלב א 
הכרתי את הבחור חודש לפני הסילבסטר , במהלך החודש הראשון השווצתי שאני מבשלת מעולה וכיוצ"ב - רק שלא הוכחתי את זה בשטח ...
אחרי שבועיים בערך הוא התחיל לפקפק בי 
אז התחייבתי להרים ארוחה בסילבסטר 
למנה הראשונה היו : 
סלט עלי בייבי ,אפרסמון,שזיף אדום, בצל סגול, ורוטוב ויניגרט דבש עם גבינה כחולה ומרק מיניסטרונה 
עם המרק - לחמניות מעשה ידיי 

להלן - לחמניות 
(לצערי , אני לא מוצאת תמונות של המרק והסלט שיצאו מרהיבים וטעימים עד מאד)


----------



## fire witch (3/9/12)

לעיקרית - קציצות כרישה ואורז בר 
הוא ביקש במיוחד , כנראה חשב להתקיל אותי...
זו באמת הפעם הראשונה שהכנתי קציצות כאלו וגם עם האורז לא בדיוק ידעתי מה אני עושה ואיך שהוא הכל יצא מעולה


----------



## fire witch (3/9/12)

וגולת הכותרת - הקינוח 
פאי שוקולד , עם תותים טריים ולצידו כוסית עשויה שוקולד מריר שמזגתי לתוכה וודקה דאבל אספרסו 

אחרי כל זה כבר לא היה לו מה להגיד ועד היום הוא טוען שהערב הזה היה הערב המכונן של יחסינו !


----------



## fire witch (3/9/12)

היי , דווקא התמונה הזו החליטה להעלם ? 
התמונה הכי שווה !


----------



## FashionKitty (10/9/12)




----------



## רוזי מרציפן (4/9/12)

חוויות האוכל שלי עם בנזוגי 
הוא צמחוני. אני לא יכולה לבשל לו את האוכל הטעים שאני אוכלת והוא צריך אוכל מיוחד. עשב משלו. או פסטה. 
מילא זה, אבל כל פעם שאני מכינה לי אוכל או אפילו סתם מחממת - הוא מתלונן על הריח. הוא זה שמתלונן על הריח - אתם מבינים? כשהוא מחמם נקניקיות פלאסטיק של טבעול וכל הבית מצחין מסירחון - זה בסדר. הריח המגרה של בשר צלוי - זה מה שמפריע לו. 
כשאני מבשלת הוא נכנס למטבח עם הראש אחורה כדי לא לראות מה אני מכינה, ובורח מהר החוצה בזעקות שבר בגלל הריח.
כשאני יושבת לאכול והוא עובר לידי, או כשהוא אוכל לידי את העשב שלו ואני מתקרבת עם מנת בשר, אז הוא קורא בקול "איכס!", מסתובב בהפגנתיות עם הכיסא ומפנה לי את הגב כדי לא לראות את ה"חיות שחוטות" כמו שהוא קורא לאוכל נורמלי. 
הוא לא נוגע בשקיות של הקניות מהסופר שיש בהן בשר או דגים, וכשהוא בא איתי לסופר ואורז את המוצרים אחרי הקופה, הוא לא שם בשקית את המאכלים שלי, אפילו שהם בתוך קופסה, ומשאיר אותם שאני אארוז. 
הכי גרוע היה שאחרי שעשינו הסכם נישואים רצינו לחגוג במסיבת חתונה. הוא הודיע לי שאם יהיה בכיבוד בשר או דגים אז הוא לא יגיע. לחתונה של עצמו, כן? ואבא שלי אמר שאם לא יהיה בשר אלא רק תוספות בלי אוכל, אז הוא לא יבוא. כי איך אפשר להזמין אורחים ולהגיש להם רק עשב? אז לא עשינו חתונה. סיפור אמיתי.
אולי אם אזכה עכשיו בעוגה נוכל סוף סוף לעשות מסיבה


----------



## cate10 (6/9/12)

קייטרינג גם לא לאוכלי בשר 
מאחלת לכם שתזכו בעוגה ותחגגו כמו שצריך! ניתן למצוא באתר הקייטרינג הגדול בישראל cate.co.il מגוון גדול של סוגי תפריטים גם לאלו שאינם אוכלים בשר. אין ספק שלשפים השונים שבאתר ישנם פתרונות יצירתיים שיהיו טעימים גם לבן זוגך וגם לאבא שלך.


----------



## i love kobi (4/9/12)

צרחות בסושיה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אקדים ואומר שב זוגי מתעב אוכל חריף, פיקנטי או כל סגנון שרק מעקץ לו חריפות בלשון. זה כבר מעבר לתיעוב, הוא פשוט לא יכול להתמודד עם חריפות. לפני כחמש שנים בן זוגי נחשף לראשונה לכל שגעת הסושי בישראל. ישבנו לאכול בסושיה ובעודו מנשנש את הרול, הוא מבחין בוואסבי שעל הצלחת ומכניס אותו לפה.
שניות חלפו והוא צורחחחחחחחח במסעדה, מתרוצץ ומתחנן למים. אני יושבת לידו ולא מבינה מה קורה. לאחר שנרגע אני מנסה להבין מה פשר הצרחה והוא בתגובה אומר לי "זה האבוקדו הכי חריף שאכלתי בחיים שלי".
מאז כל פעם שאנחנו אוכלים סושי אנו נזכרים בחוויה המצחיקה הזו...


----------



## easy place (4/9/12)




----------



## Hedgehogs (5/9/12)




----------



## Meirav Flum (10/9/12)




----------



## kill tslil (4/9/12)

סיפורי אוכל וזוגיות 
הכל התחיל בדייט הראשון , קבענו לתשע וחצי לצאת לשתות משהו
קיבלתי טלפון בשעה שבע בערך מידיד שלי לקפוץ לארוחת ערב ספונטנית, אני לאוכל לא יכולה לסרב,אז כמובן שהלכתי
כשהגעתי הוא הכין פסטה עם סלק וריקוטה , נשמע ממש טעים, הצבע של הפסטה היה ורוד זוהר , נראה מדהים
אחרי שני ביסים גיליתי שהמנה מפוצצת בשום וכבר אין דרך חזרה, אז המשכתי לאכול והריח של השום פשוט נדף ממני בצורה מטורפת. ניסיתי מסטיק,לצחצח שיניים , כלום לא עזר!!
כמעט וביטלתי את הדיייט אבל בסוף החלטתי לצאת בכל מקרה .
הוא בא לאסוף אותי , נכנסתי לאוטו, הייתה שתיקה ממש מביכה ואני הייתי בטוחה שזה בגלל הריח. 
הרגשתי כל הערב טיפה מרוחקת והרגשתי שהוא הריח את זה ממני ונגעל. 
נגמר הדייט,היה נחמד אבל לא חשבתי שזה ימשיך מהצד שלו בגלל הריח, הרגשתי ממש בושה. 
למחרת הוא התקשר ויצאנו שוב כמובן. לימים נתברר לי שדורון מטורף על שום, הוא יכול לאכול ראשי שום שלמים והוא בכלל לא שם לב לריח, הנא אפילו אמר שהרחתי טוב באותו ערב 
מאז דרכנו בתחום הבישול רק התחילה
מבשלים ארוחות מטורפות של 10 מנות למשפחות, עיקר הבילויים שלנו זה מסעדות ומקווים אחרי החתונה גם לפתוח בית קפה קטן משלנו. אפילו את ההזמנה לחתונה עיצבנו בתחום האוכל


----------



## lanit (4/9/12)

אהבתי


----------



## easy place (4/9/12)




----------



## kill tslil (4/9/12)

והנה כמה מהתמונות שצילמנו להזמנה


----------



## kill tslil (4/9/12)

קאפקייקס שהכנו


----------



## kill tslil (4/9/12)

והייתה גם מלחמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
fooood fight!!!!

היה פשוט אדיר!!!


----------



## pipidi (4/9/12)

נראה מדליק ביותר! 
באיזה סטודיו הצטלמתם?


----------



## kill tslil (5/9/12)

כמובן שכחתי קרדיט לצלם המוכשר שלנו 
אלון שטרן !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (5/9/12)

פשוט מהמם!!


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (5/9/12)

אפשר לבקש עוד תמונות?


----------



## simplicity83 (6/9/12)

מצטרפת לבקשה - איזה יופי!!


----------



## tintintin1 (11/9/12)




----------



## Hedgehogs (5/9/12)




----------



## lanit (10/9/12)




----------



## rmm11 (4/9/12)

הזכרון שלי 
היינו בתחילת הקשר, בערך כשבוע וחצי אחרי שהכרנו.... 
לאחר יום עבודה ארוך מאוד, הוא בא אליי וחשבנו להכין ארוחת ערב, אלא שהוא עשה קניות והחליט שאת הארוחה הוא מכין לבד ושהמטבח הוא מחץ לתחום.
רצוי לציין שהוא הפתיע בכישורי הבישול, וגם היום הוא זה שמבשל... 

למנה ראשונה הוא הכין פטריות ממולאות בגבינת קממבר בתנור. 
למנה עיקרית הוא הכין פסטה ברוטב ובצד סלט ירוק עם פקאן מסוכר ורימונים...
לקינוח הכין מוס שוקולד. 

ארוחה מפנקת ומשמינה, אבל משהו שאני אזכור תמיד. 

כמובן שהיו ארוחות מפנקות נוספות, שככלו מפה אדומה, נרות ושוקולדים ותפריט הכולל כמה מנות....

יש לו את זה


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (4/9/12)

עוגה כושית של אמא 
בן זוגי מאוד בררן באוכל. עד כדי כך שאפילו העוגה היחידה שהוא אוהב זו עוגה כושית.  (אני מחבבת כמעט את כל סוגי הקינוחים והמתוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בשנת הזוגיות הראשונה שלנו רציתי להכין לו עוגה כושית לוולנטיין. חיפשתי באינטרנט את העוגה הכי מומלצת שמצאתי והכנתי לו אותה. כמה מסובך כבר יכול להיות?? אחת העוגות הפשוטות יותר שקיימות...
בן זוגי טעם, עיקם פרצוף ולא אהב :-\
אז עוד לא גרנו ביחד וביום שלמחרת היה מפגש חברים אצלו בדירה, כמובן שכולם ליקקו את האצבעות ולא הבינו מה הוא רוצה.
כעבור כמה חודשים ביום ההולדת שלו שוב עלה לי הרעיון להכין לו את העוגה שהוא אוהב, אבל לאחר שלמדתי מהנסיון הקודם, הפעם צלצלתי לאמא שלו וביקשתי את המתכון. הפעם הוא היה מאוד מרוצה והמשכתי להכין את המתכון מידיי פעם כשרציתי לפנק.
אחרי כמה חודשים איבדתי את המתכון. ובערך באותו זמן אמא שלו חלתה במחלת סרטן קשה ונפטרה. לא יכולתי לומר לו שאיבדתי את המתכון. מצאתי באינטרנט מתכון שהמרכיבים שלו נשמעים לי דומה (אני כבר לא זוכרת את היחסים) ומידיי פעם אני מכינה את המתכון הזה והוא כל כך שמח. בינתיים גם אחותו טעמה את העוגה באחת הפעמים שהכנתי והיתה כל כך מאושרת מהזיכרון לאמא. ועדיין אני לא מסוגלת לספר. אני חושבת שאם הוא ואחותו יגלו, זה יאכזב אותם. והאמת? זה לא נשמע לי כל כך נורא שבינתיים אני שומרת לעצמי את האמת. העיקר שטעים להם וזה גם מהווה בשבילם משהו שנשאר מאמא.


----------



## lanit (10/9/12)

מקווה שרק לא יכנס לראות על מה זכית...


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/9/12)




----------



## נונה שלו (4/9/12)

חדשה כאן.. מז"ט לכולן! והנה הסיפור שלי 
שייקרא מבצע סבתא

תמיד חשבתי וגם אמרו לי שאני בשלנית גדולה ודגולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני באמת אוהבת את המטבח.. 

אממה...רצה הגורל ופגשתי בן זוג שלא רק שהוא בשלן דגול, הוא מבין באוכל בצורה שלא משתמעת לשתי פנים! להמחיש לכן, לצורך הענין, הוא יכול לטעום בעיניים עצומות מנה לא מזוהה, ולזהות את כל הרכיבים בה כולל התבלינים...

אז איכשהו הרגשתי שגדולתי במטבח קצת מתמסמסת נוכח האלוף שיש לי... אם לאחרים שטעמו ממאפה ומעשה ידיי הייתי משו.. לו..אהממ איך לומר זה היה בסדר...חחח

ממש בתחילת דרכנו, כשעוד ניסיתי בכל דרך לכבוש את בטנו ,כל מה שעשיתי-בישלתי לא "הפיל" אותו.

בן זוגי הוא הבן הבכור וגם הנכד הבכור. מאד קשור למשפחתו אבל במיוחד לסבתא. שממש גידלה אותו... ולימדה אותו את רזי המטבח. והיום, היום היא בבית אבות, לא במיטבה.

באחת השיחות על ילדותינו, עלה הענין של טעמים שמחזירים אותך למקומות וחוויות. הוא סיפר לי בדמעות על הטעם של  "עוגת הצנע" של סבתא שלא נשכח מפיו ועל כמה הוא מתגעגע אליה. לסבתא של אז. זאת שגידלה אותו. וזאת שלימדה אותו את כל מה שהוא יודע במטבח. והיום היא לא במיטבה. ועל כמה שכל מה שהוא יודע במטבח הוא למד ממנה, א-ב-ל את "עוגת הצנע" של סבתא הוא מעולם לא הצליח לעשות כפי שהיא עשתה. ככל שניסה לא הלך לו. הוא לא הצליח להגיע למרקם המושלם של הטעם הישן והכה אהוב.. למרות שחומרי הגלם והפרודוקטים מאד פשוטים.

היינו אולי חודש יחד. בטח שעוד לא הכרנו את המשפחות. חוץ מאחיו. החלטתי לעשות מעשה. וגייסתי את אחיו למשימה. (שנרתם בשמחה אני חייבת לציין... ולא.. לא חשב שאני פאטתיתת חחחחח.....) ביקשתי שייקח אותי לסבתא  (איזה ביציות של בת יענה היו לי אללללייייי!!!!!)  כי ידעתי שבטלפון זה לא יהיה "זה" לא אוכל להרגיש על מה היא מדברת.

וכך נסענו. לבית אבות מרוחק בדרום. ברגע הראשון מייד התאהבתי בה. אישה מופלאה ונדירה. 

לא יודעת ממה היא היתה יותר מאושרת האישה המופלאה הזו. מזה שהגעתי עד אליה כי אני כל כך רוצה לשמח את הנכד האהוב שלה, או מזה שאני רוצה ממנה את המתכון "בלייב" ולא בטלפון. מיותר לציין שמאז אימצתי לי עוד סבתא. מופלאה ונדירה. עם כל כמה שהיא לא היתה במיטבה, היא היתה צלולה וחמימה להפליא! בסבלנות אין קץ עם מבט של "אני כל כך אוהבת את הנכד שלי" היא הסבירה לי שלב אחר שלב איך ומה לעשות.

וכך היה. שמחים ומרוצים חזרנו הביתה. הגיע סופ"ש. הזמנתי אותו לא. ערב. והקינוח... נכון.... היה "עוגת הצנע".

הבחור שלי פשוט אכל והזיל דמעה ואכל וצחק ואכל וחיבק אותי. לימים הוא אמר לי שזה היה רגע מכונן בשבילו. קלישאתי ככל שיהיה זה הרגע בו הוא החליט שאני אהיה אשתו..וכך יהיה בע"ה בעוד חודשיים. נעמוד בע"ה מתחת לחופה.


----------



## gilguliti (5/9/12)

יואו סיפור מעולה, ומרגש במיוחד! 
איזו השקעה, ממש ממש כל הכבוד לך!!!


----------



## sharon30a (5/9/12)

וואו! כל הכבוד לך! איזה סיפור 
וכמה אומץ היה לך בתחילת קשר!!!!!!!!אכן ביציות של בת יענה.....חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח

מזל טוב גם לך וברוכה הבאה לפורום הכי ממכר שנתקלתי בכל 9 שנותיי בתפוז


----------



## המרחפת (10/9/12)

כל הכבוד


----------



## דוראל היחידה1 (10/9/12)

סיפור מרגש ומקסים גם יחד


----------



## HAVAGIGI (10/9/12)

לייק כי ריגשת אותי מאוד! שיהיה לכם מז"ט!!


----------



## gilguliti (10/9/12)




----------



## lost in dreams (11/9/12)

מקסים!


----------



## הגמד הלוחם (12/9/12)




----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (12/9/12)

מרגש נורא! 
איזה יופי של סיפור


----------



## הסטודיו של אורלי (4/9/12)

הסיפור שלנו  
טוב האמת שזה לא ממש סיפור אבל יש לנו קטע שפעם בשבוע, בדרך כלל שבתות אנחנו שברים את השגרה של האוכל הבריא והדיאטטי בארוחה מושקעת לפי מדינות 
ארוחה אמריקאית - בדרך כלל המבורגרים מושקעים בלחמניה או נקניקיות בלחמניה + צ'יפס ובירות
ארוחה מקסיקנית - טורטיות עם תבשיל בשר וצ'ילי, נאצ'וס ודיפים (סלסה וגוואקמולי) + טקילות
ארוחה יפנית - סושי וסאקי
ארוחה תאילנדית - נודלס ומוקפצים
וכמובן
ארוחה ישראלית - בשר על האש או פלאפלים, פיתות וחומוס וסלט קצוץ

הכל אנחנו מכינים בעצמינו מ א' עד ת' , וזה גם אחלה בילוי אחד עם השניה וגם ארוחה טעימה במיוחד


----------



## שרון של אופיר (4/9/12)

הפיצה הירוקה 
המאכל שאני הכי אוהבת בעולם הוא פיצה.
פשוטה כזאת.
בצק טוב. תוספות רגילות (פטריות, זיתים, גבינה מלוחה. לא משהו חריג). גבינה טובה.
אבל הרוטב...
את הרוטב אני לא אוהבת.
בכלל.
לא סובלת עגבניות. אני חושבת שהצורה הנסבלת ביותר לעגבניות היא קטשופ. וגם אז אני מוכנה להכניס את זה למאכלים בקמצנות.
אבל פיצה בלי רוטב זו לא פיצה, אז אני ברדך כלל מכינה רוטב עם קצת רסק עגבניות, קצת קטשופ והרבה תיבול.

בעלי היקר יודע על התאווה שלי לפיצה. יודע גם על האנטי שלי לעגבניות (שהולך ומתרכך עם השנים, אבל אז עוד היה ממש בשיאו), ולכבוד יום הנישואים הראשון שלנו, לפני המון שנים, הוא החליט לפנק אותי. הוא הכין לי פיצה.
אבל בכדי שיהיה לי טעים הוא החליט שלא להכין רוטב עגבניות, אלא רוטב אחר שאוהב.
חיפש וטרח והכין משהו שהוא בין פסטו על בסיס בליזיקום,לבין טפנאד זיתים. ערבב את שניהם יחד ליצירת ממרח (זה היה כל כך סמיך שאי אפשר לקרוא לזה "רוטב". 
במשך שבוע הוא ניסה שילובים שונים כדי להגיע לטעם שהוא חשב שאני אוהב (אני לא הבנתי למה הוא קונה כמויות כאלו של בזיליקום או זיתים, אבל כשבעלי נכנס ל"התקף בישול" עדיף לקחת צעד אחורה ורק להזכיר לו לשטוף את הסירים אחריו).

ואז, ביום הנישואים, אני מגיעה הבייתה מהעבודה, נכנסת הבייתה לתוך ריח בלתי ברור של שום שרוף ועוד משהו, כשבעלי היקר מוציא מתנה ענקית ותבנית פיצה.

פיצה ירוקה!!!
בצק ירוק. רוטב ירוק. המון זיתים מלמעלה. 
ובשביל להדגיש את זה - צלחת ההגשה הייתה גם ירוקה (זו הייתה הצלחת העגולה הגדולה שלנו. אז פה אני חושבת שזה היה מקרי).
ובגאווה מספר לי שהוא מצא דרך להכין לי פיצה שאוהב, בלי עגבניות.

זה היה כל כך כיף לקבל המחשה ויזואלית כמה שהחור הזה אוהב אותי, עד שהוא מנסה למצוא פתרונות יצירתיים להכין לי את האוכל שאני הכי אוהבת, בלי האלמנטים שתמיד מפריעים לי באותו האוכל.




(רק חבל שזה יצא ממש לא טעים.
כל הבזיליקום שהוא שם בבצק וברוטב, בשילוב עם השום והזיתים שלא נאפו כל כך טוב.
מצד שני - העיקר הכוונה, והעיקר השני הוא הלקח שמאז אנחנו לא מכינים עוד פיצות ירוקות)


----------



## במבה שוש2 (4/9/12)

איזה סיפור מקסים!! 
שאפו לבעלך על הכוונה המקסימה.
דברים כאלו שווים יותר ממתנות חומריות לדעתי.


----------



## רק טוב 100 (5/9/12)

חמוד


----------



## mishmish04 (4/9/12)

ארוחה מתוקה- מרירה ומאוד טעימה . . . 
היכרתי את בעלי במקום העבודה שלנו.
בדיוק שנה לאחר שהתחלנו לצאת - התחתנו.
לחתונה קיבלנו מחברינו העובדים שובר לארוחה זוגית במסעדת "שלו ביער" (על יד טבעון). איכשהו - לא יצא לנו להוציא את הארוחה לפועל.

פחות מחודש מהחתונה קיבלנו שנינו מכתבי פיטורין ממקום העבודה שלנו, במסגרת גל פיטורין של 25% מעובדי האירגון.

אני המשכתי לעבוד במישרה חלקית במקום אחר, ככה שנישאר לנו כסף לחיות, אבל לא הרבה יותר מזה.

שנינו חיפשנו עבודה נוספת ולא הצלחנו, 
ומצב הרוח ירד פלאים, מדכי לבכי, 
ואם זה לא מספיק - היינו גם בעיצומם של טיפולי פיריון קשים,
ששוב ושוב ניכשלו.

לקראת יום ההולדת שלי, ידעתי שהשנה אין.
אין מתנות אין יציאות ואין חגיגות משמעותיות. 
אין כסף ובעיקר - אין מצברוח.
ואז, איכשהו, נזכרנו בשובר המתנה שקיבלנו.
בעיצומו של ליל ינואר קפוא נסענו לטבעון, ללב היער,
וניכנסנו לחדר ענקי, אך אינטימי, מואר ומחומם באח בוערת
שמפיצה אור וחום לגוף ולנשמה.
נחתנו בעולם אחר.
מחוץ למציאות.
לאט לאט הפשרנו, הרוז' חזר ללחיים, והעיניים נדלקו.

הסתכלנו על התפריט ודי התפלצנו לראות את המחירים, 
שהיו, גם בימים הטובים שלנו מחוץ לתחום, 
מה כל שכן - במצבנו הכלכלי אז.

עשינו חשבון ממש כמה עולה כל ביס ובחרנו בזהירות את המנות, 
לא לפי מה שבאמת רצינו אלא לפי המחירים.
למרות כל זה - החלטנו להתרווח ולהנות עד כמה שניתן. 

מה לומר לכם? 
היה כל כך טעיייייייייייייייייייייייםםםםםםםםםםםםם.
התנסנו בכל מיני דברים וטעמים לא מוכרים (והאישלי אפילו נהנה באמת מהשרימפסים בגריל, וזה איש שלא נוגע בפירות ים, ובכל זאת הזמין אותם עבורי, כי ידע כמה אני אוהבת את זה).
ניסינו לטעום דוגמיות מהכל, לאכול לאט כדי למשוך את התענוג להרבה זמן.
לא רצינו ללכת מהממלכה הקסומה ההיא.
אך לכל תענוג מגיע הסוף ואיתו החשבון, שיצא גבוה ממה שחישבנו.
הלב ירד לתחתונים והתחלנו כבר לחשב מאיפה ניקח את הכסף הזה,
ואז ניגש אלינו בעל הבית ואמר שלא צריך.
זה יהיה עליו.
מתנה מאוחרת ממנו ומהצוות לחתונה שלנו.
את אנחת הרווחה השקטה שלנו באותו הרגע יכלו לשמוע גם בירח.

לצערי - מאז לא חזרנו לשם.
גם היום איננו יכולים להרשות לעצמנו מסעדות גורמה.
אבל טעמה המתוק של הארוחה ההיא וטוב ליבו של בעל הבית, שרעה את המצוקה שלנו והתערב בדיוק בזמן,
לפני ששקענו במררת חוסר אונים
לא ימחה לעולם מזכרוננו.

לעיתים, 
אני חושבת שאת השיר 
"ונחייה בעושר ובעוני, עד עצם היום הזה" כתבו עלינו. 
ובכל זאת, אנחנו הוכחה לכך שכשיש אהבה גדולה, 
לא הכסף וגם לא הבריאות יוכלו לה.

מאחלת לכולנו אהבה טובה באמת
שתאריך ימים ושנים
הרבה אחרי שתעלם תרועת הפסטיבאלים של החתונה.


----------



## מורTLV (4/9/12)

יופי של סיפור... וארוחה!


----------



## TheSecretWithin (5/9/12)




----------



## רק טוב 100 (5/9/12)

סיפור מקסים! 
וכיף לקרוא את האופטימיות בין השורות.
מאחלת לכם רק בריאות, כי כל השאר באמת משני לכך...


----------



## Meirav Flum (10/9/12)




----------



## lost in dreams (11/9/12)

מרגש!


----------



## Guronet (12/9/12)

רק שאלה 
קיבלתם שובר למסעדה - על מה הייתם אמורים לשלם? על ההפרש?


----------



## einatgross1 (4/9/12)

על גשר הזהב בסן פרנסיסקו 
היינו בטיול משפחתי-אני בעלי ושלושת ילדינו הקטנים דאז, בגילאים 12, 8, 4. גם סבא וסבתא היו איתנו.
ירד גשם ומזג האויר היה קר. חיפשנו מחסה מהגשם ומצאנו בוטקה קטן עם גג גדול, כיסאות ושולחנות.
לא היה אכפת לנו מה הוא מוכר. הכיסאות והגגות פשוט קרצו לנו.
הזמנו את הדבר הכי מיוחד בתפריט, ללא שום ציפיות-מרק דגים בתוך קערת לחם אכילה, העשויה מחצי לחם, שהוצא מתוכו התוכן הרך.

ההפתעה היתה אדירה. המרק היה מחמם וטעים להפליא. המרקם של הלחם השתלב בצורה מושלמת עם המנה. 
כל כך נהנו, שהגענו במיוחד למחרת, לאכול שם שוב את ארוחת הצהריים.

למרבה הפלא, גם ילדינו התאהבו במנה. הפליאה הגדולה יותר היא, שהם זוכרים את המרק הזה עד היום ומזכירים אותו, כאחת החוויות החזקות מהטיול.....

יאמי,


----------



## millicoh (11/9/12)

מתחשק לי עכשיו מרק


----------



## reutfin1 (5/9/12)

ארוחה אצל הורים פולנים 
האמת אולי הכותרת לא מדוייק, ההורים אכן פולנים אך יש גם בעיה נוספת של חוסר קונבנציונליות שעלולה להסביר את הסיפור הבא

לפני כשלוש שנים, מספר חודשים מועט אחרי שפגשתי את בעלי לעתיד כפיר, אבא שלי ואישתו לחצו להכיר את הבחור והזמינו אותנו לארוחה.
כשהבנתי שאכן הדבר רציני הסכמתי
הוזמנו לארוחת ערב, ואמרנו לעצמנו שנהיה סבבה ונביא איתנו גם יין
כשהגענו אל ההורים הבייתה לא היה מענה בדלת, אך לבסוף אחרי צלצולים רבים אישתו של אבא שלי פתחה את הדלת כולה מלאה בבוץ
קצת הופתענו מהמראה, במקום ריחות של בישולים היא הובילה אותנו למרפסת הירק שלה והסבירה שהם החליטו דווקא היום לשתול שתילים חדשים
זה מוזר אך מאוד אופייני, הם לא לגמרי שכחו שהם הזמינו אותנו אך הטיפול בגינה קדם להכנת האוכל
התיישבנו בסלון בתיקווה שהם יחליטו להצטרף 
לאחר כמה דקות, אשתו של אבא שלי נכנסה הבייתה והודיע שאם אנחנו רעבים שניסתכל מה יש במקרר
פ-א-ד-י-ח-ה
כפיר הוא בחור בעל תושיה וגם טוב במטבח, כמובן שהוא גם היה מאוד רעב (בכל זאת הובטחה לו ארוחת ערב אצל ההורים ואצלו במשפחה מדובר בארוחת 6 מנות לפחות), ולכן בלי בעיה הוא פתח את המקרר הוציא משם מצרכים, חקר את הארונות, ולאחר שעת עבודה אירגן ארוחה כמו שארוחה משפחתית צריכה להיראות
אחרי שסיימנו לבשל ולערוך את השולחן (כן כן אני גם קצת עזרתי) ניגמר משבר השתילים ואבא שלי ואישתו היצטרפו ונהנו מהאוכל
כמובן שבעינהם לא היה שום דבר מוזר בתהליך 
למזלי כפיר הבין את הקטע המשפחתי וזרם, ואפילו אחרי 3 שנים החליט להצטרף למשפחה והציע נישואים
ולסיכום
עד היום כשמזמינים אותנו לארוחה מהצד שלי כפיר תמיד דואג להביא איתנו איזה מנה או שתים מהבית...


----------



## maymay82 (5/9/12)

חחחח גדול 
אבא שלך סטלן. דווקא נשמעים חמודים אבל איזה פדחנים! וכפיר יצא גיבור כל הכבוד לו


----------



## maymay82 (11/9/12)

מוסיפה לייק 
כי כתבתי את התגובה הקודמת לפני שהתחרות התחילה


----------



## zabot (5/9/12)

גדול!


----------



## och2 (10/9/12)

ענק!!! 
אהבת!


----------



## lanit (10/9/12)




----------



## asui1980 (11/9/12)

מעולה!!!


----------



## מיכל נווה (5/9/12)

סיפורי אוכל?? 
אנחנו חיות על אוכל, כל הקשר של ה 3 שנים שלנו רובו מבוסס על אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכי עדכני הוא.. שהצעתי לזוגתי נישואים לפני כ חודש, תכננתי לפרטים, להיות רומנטית, להיות ספונטנית והעיקר שכלום לא יתפקשש...
אמרתי שאני אקנה סטייקים למנה עיקרית ועוגת גבינה (אהובה עליה) לקינוח... 

חזרתי מהעבודה, קפצתי להביא סטייקים (שלחתי לה הודעה שלא תעשה תוכניות לט"ו באב לאותו ערב- כמובן שהיא החזירה "ידעתי שאת כזאת רומנטית".
הלכתי לקנות עוגת גבינה. 
בדרך היא מתקשרת להגיד שהיא סיימה מוקדם את העבודה, 
ונכנסתי ללחץ, חשבתי שיהיה לי זמן וכנראה טעיתי!

מרוב לחץ לסיים את הכל (כולל הברכה שכתבתי לה) העוגת גבינה נפלה על הרצפה בתוך הקופסא, הסטייק נשרף ואני שכחתי מה רציתי בכלל לכתוב.. ממש התבאסתי שהכל התפקשש!

שהיא הגיעה היא הופתעה לדעת כמה השקעתי, 
והיא כל כך התרגשה שלא היה לנו אכפת לאכול את העוגה שהייתה מעוכה אך טעימה, את הסטייק השרוף אבל עם המון אהבה, ולקינוח הוצאנו אדממה מהמקפיא ואכלנו כמו גרעינים 

אבל העיקר! היא אמרה I DO


----------



## דנדשושה (11/9/12)

אכן, העיקר האהבה


----------



## Hedgehogs (5/9/12)

איך פתחנו מפעל חלות לערב אחד 
במסגרת יום התנדבות של האוניברסיטה, קיבלתי אחריות על הפעילות במחלקת ילדים בבית חולים.
היה רעיון לפעילות והיו חבר'ה מקסימים שהתנדבו לבוא, אבל רציתי שנוכל גם לחלק משהו לילדים ולמשפחות שלהם. בגלל שהפעילות הייתה בשישי, חשבתי שחלות לשבת מתאימות בדיוק.
התקציב שיועד לפעילות לא הספיק בשביל לקנות חלות בכמויות כאלו במאפיה, ואני (בהיותי קצת מעופפת לפעמים), חשבתי שאוכל עם התקציב הקיים לקנות קמח, שמרים ושות' ולהכין חלות בעצמי (כי כמה זה כבר שונה מלהכין שלוש חלות לשבת אצל ההורים?).

אז בסוף יום לימודים, בערב שלפני ההתנדבות, הגעתי הביתה חמושה בקילוגרמים של קמח ובכוונות טובות, ורק אחרי שהכנתי את הבצק הבנתי שמדובר במבצע שידרוש לילה שלם (במקרה הטוב). למזלי ולשמחתי הרבה, בעלי-לעתיד-שיחיה מצליח תמיד לחלץ אותי מרעיונות בלתי סבירים מהסוג הזה, ויחד איתו ועם חברה מלאכית שהתנדבה לעזור יצרנו סרט נע של קליעה - הברשה - אפייה ואחר כך גם אריזה, ואפילו נשאר לנו זמן לישון.

החלות התקבלו בשמחה רבה


----------



## דילים עבורך (6/9/12)

הדרך ללב של הגבר עוברת דרך הקיבה 
גם אם זו הקיבה של מישהי אחרת...

ראיתי אותו מספר פעמים בסופר ליד הבית ששכרתי ברח' ארלוזורוב, הוא תמיד נראה ממהר, עובר ממוצר למוצר בלי להתעכב והופ לקופה, ממש man on a mission, לא נותן צ'אנס להתחיל לדבר איתו.
ואיך בכלל מתחילים לדבר עם מישהו בסופר?
ועל מה?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לפני קצת יותר משנה זה קרה. הגעתי לקניות וראיתי אותו ליד מקרר הגבינות, כרגיל בהיתי בו קצת והמשכתי בקניות. 
לאחר שכבר העמסתי את העגלה בכל מה שהייתי צריכה וכמובן גם במה שלא, ראיתי אותו שוב, באותו המקום ליד המקרר.
התקרבתי וראיתי שהוא מביט בסלולארי שלו לוקח מוצר ואז מחזיר ולוקח מוצר אחר, תוך שהוא נראה מאוד מבולבל. לקחתי אוויר אמרתי "הי, אפשר לעזור לך?" ולשמחתי הוא היה יותר משמח לקבל עזרה. 
גדי (הוא הציג את עצמו), אמר לי שהוא רוצה להכין עוגת גבינה, שבאינטרנט יש המון מתכונים והוא לא יודע איזה מתכון לבחור ומה לעשות. הודיתי בליבי על מזלי הטוב, על כך שאני ספצית (או לפחות לא רעה) בתחום ועל כך שגברים לא שואלים אלא מנסים לחפש לבד.
שאלתי אותו אם יש לו ניסיון, איזה תנור, מיקסר וכלים יש לו והבנתי שהוא צריך את המתכון הבסיסי ביותר. רשמתי לו את המתכון ולמטה הוספתי "אם צריך עזרה, מוזמן להתקשר. רוני 054-56XXXXX.
רק אז הבנתי שאני בכלל לא יודעת אם יש לו אישה/חברה ושאלתי אותו אם הוא מתכוון לעשות הפתעה לאישה. הוא ענה שהוא לא נשוי (יש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שמגיעה אליו אורחת (אוף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והוא רוצה לעשות לה הפתעה. הוא הודה לי עם חיוך רחב וגומה מתוקה ונפרדנו לשלום.
לא ידעתי מה הכוונה ב"אורחת" ולכן לא ידעתי אם לצפות (אבל מאוד קיוויתי). 
מספר ימים לאחר מכן צלצל הטלפון ועל הצג הופיע מספר טלפון שאינני מכירה. "הי רוני, זה גדי מהסופר בארלוזורוב, נתת לי מתכון לעוגת גבינה" כאילו שכבר לא זיהיתי את קולו והדופק שלי לא קפץ בצורה בלתי רצונית. 
שאלתי אותו אם הוא צריך עזרה בהכנת העוגה, אבל הוא אמר שכבר הכין את העוגה, לרגע קצר התאכזבתי, אך הוא מיד שאל אם אני רוצה לבוא לטעום. 
שלא כמנהגי (בנות, דייט ראשון עדיף במקום ניטרלי) הסכמתי ונפגשנו אצלו למחרת לקפה ועוגת גבינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
אז ככה:
1. העוגה יצאה לא משהו (בכלל), הכמויות לא היו מדויקות, הוא לא שם תבנית עם מים בתנור כפי שהמלצתי לו, החום היה גבוה מדי והערבוב לא היה אחיד
2. האורחת (דבר ראשון שבררתי) היתה בת דודה שלו שגרה בלונדון, הם גדלו יחד אצל הסבתא ושניהם מאוד אהבו את עוגת הגבינה שלה
3. הדייט השני היה עוגת גבינה אצלי (כדי שיבין למה התכוונתי)
4. לציון יום השנה שלנו לפני כחודש וחצי הוא הכין לי עוגת גבינה (השתפר מאוד!)
5. אם רוצים משהו, קחו אוויר וקדימה. בדר"כ אפשר רק להרוויח מזה

שתהיה שנה טובה ומתוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לכולם !


----------



## gilguliti (8/9/12)

אהבתי! (-:


----------



## דילים עבורך (9/9/12)

תודה


----------



## פשושית1122 (9/9/12)

סיפור ממש יפה!! 
כל הכבוד על האומץ


----------



## דילים עבורך (9/9/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה כדאי לאזור אומץ ולדבר


----------



## דילים עבורך (11/9/12)

תודה לכולם/ן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
מעבר לפרס (שיהיה נהדרררר לזכות בו), כיף לראות שאוהבים את הסיפור


----------



## dorit1974 (12/9/12)

בהצלחה רונצ'ה


----------



## עופימופי (10/9/12)

יפה. כיף לקרוא


----------



## פשושית1122 (10/9/12)




----------



## ramile7 (10/9/12)

מקסים. בהצלחה


----------



## Lital Shalem (10/9/12)

אהבתי ! כבר זכית


----------



## gilguliti (10/9/12)

למקרה שה'אהבתי' שכתבתי קודם לא תפס


----------



## יורשת מיל (10/9/12)

יופי


----------



## mhaifas (11/9/12)




----------



## yotamsh2 (11/9/12)

מעולה


----------



## taltaltul (11/9/12)

סיפור גדול!


----------



## lost in dreams (11/9/12)

מקסים!


----------



## דנדשושה (11/9/12)

ענקית


----------



## millicoh (11/9/12)

גם אני רוצה 
עוגת גבינה וגבר...


----------



## ina האחת (11/9/12)

בהצלחה!


----------



## taliabo7 (12/9/12)

סיפור נהדר


----------



## פאסי86 (6/9/12)

מתוק בקורס קצינים 
הסיפור שלי הוא יותר על שתייה אבל אני מקווה שבכל זאת תופס...

את בן זוגי היקר הכרתי בהכנה לקורס קצינים.
באותו זמן הייתה לו חברה שמצבם לא היה כל כך טוב וידעתי שהוא רוצה להיפרד ממנה אבל המערכת יחסים בנינו הייתה ידידותית בלבד (למרות שאני נורא רציתי שהוא כבר יזרוק את החברה ויבין)
תקופת ההכנה היא קצרה מאוד ונמשכת רק שלושה שבועות, בתקופה הזאת מאוד התקרבנו, היינו שלישיה עם עוד בחור מדהים ויקר לליבנו.
בתום ההכנה הגענו לבה"ד 1 שם פיצלו אותנו לפלוגות שונות. הלב נישבר ושלשתינו החלטנו להיפגש בערב ליד מכונות השתייה חמה מתחת למבני המגורים.
כבר בערב הראשון הבריז הבחור השני וככה נפגשנו רק שנינו. הפגישה ליד המכונות בלילה הפכה עם הזמן למין טקס של שנינו, כל ערב הבנות בחדר שלי צחקו ששמעו את קול הSMS שמזמין אותי לבוא לשתות שוקו 
חבריו לחדר המציאו לי את הכינוי גברת שוקו, יש מישהו שהיה איתו בחדר ועכשיו משרת איתו וכבר 6 שנים קורא לי גברת שוקו.
מיותר לציין שבשיחות האלו על גבי השוקו התקרבנו והתאהבנו, הוא נפרד מהחברה שלו ולפרק ההשלמה של הקורס קצינים כבר הגענו כזוג 
טקס השוקו המשיך גם אז... במאי התחתנו!!!


----------



## שוכחת שם סידרתית (10/9/12)

דייט לא דייט 
הסיפור שלנו מתחיל כמו כל סיפור סטודניאלי קלאסי, אני הייתי צריכה לעבור דירה וחיפשתי מישהו עם רכב (דבר לא נפוץ במחוזות באר שבע). כמה ימים לפני המעבר ניגשתי לחבר שהיה מקומי ושאלתי אותו אם הוא מכיר מישהו עם אוטו באזור, במקרה ליד אותו חבר עמד חבר אחר שלו (שמעתה יכונה נ') שמיד אמר "אני יכול לעזור לך". תגובתי כמובן הייתה "לא, אני צריכה מישהו עם רכב". למזלי נ' לא וויתר ואמר "יש לי אוטו". אמרתי לו סבבה ממש תודה, ולקחתי את המספר שלו.
ביום של המעבר התקשרתי לנ' לראות שהוא זוכר שקבענו,הוא אמר אין בעיה. אסף אותי מהאוניברסיטה וביחד נסענו להעביר את הדירה (כלומר אני ארזתי ונ' סחב). בסיום ההעברות בשעות הערב רציתי לשלם לנ' על הטירחה, הזמן והדלק והוא לא הסכים. בתגובה שאלתי אותו מה הוא אכל היום. נ' ענה "שני בורקסים בבית הסטודנט". אמרתי לו אז בוא ניסע לארוחה על חשבוני, ישבנו באחת מהמסעדות היותר חביבות בעיר אכלנו המבורגרים וצ'יפס שתוך כדי אני מספרת לו על חיבתי העזה לקינוחים. בסיום הארוחה נ' הציע שנלך לאכול גלידה. אני כמובן הסכמתי. ישבנו שם והמשכנו לדבר ומאז לא הפסקנו (בעיקר אני נ' הוא די שתקן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## דנדשושה (11/9/12)

חמוד, הסיפור והבחור


----------



## Lovely Moo (10/9/12)

הסיפור שלנו... 
לפני שנה בן זוגי ואני טסנו לתאילנד. מרגע נחיתתנו ראינו פרסומת לאיזו גלידה מפתה במיוחד שכינתה את עצמה בשם ההולם "המגדל" וכללה המון קומות גלידה ונראתה מצוין. אחרי שראינו את הפרסומת בכמה מקומות החלטנו שבסוף הטיול ננסה להתמודד עם הגלידה הזו בעצמנו.
הטיול המשיך והיה נהדר. נחנו, אכלנו, טיילנו ונהנינו.
לקראת סוף הטיול הגענו לבנגקוק, שם תכננו לנסות את הגלידה המושחתת.
באחד הערבים חלפה בי צמרמורת ומרגע לרגע התחיל להיות לי קר.
מהר מאוד החום שלי עלה, התחלתי להקיא וחשתי חולשה כללית.
המצב כל כך החמיר שאפילו רופא הוזעק למלון.
ביינתים בן זוגי דאג לי וטיפל בי בלי הפסקה. התעורר בלילה כדי לוודא שאני לוקחת כדורים, בדק שלא קר לי, שאני שותה ואני ביינתים רק סובלת ומרגישה רע.
החלטתי שכדי שהוא לא יישב שם וישתעמם בזמן שאני סובלת, הוא יילך ויסתובב בעיר. הוא כמובן לא איכזב וחזר אחת לכמה זמן על מנת להראות את המתנות שקנה לי.
בסופו של דבר אל הגלידה לא הגענו, לא יכולתי לאכול בגלל המחלה שנפלה עליי.
כל זה לא שינה, העיקר שיש לנו האחד את השני ועוד חודשיים זה גם יהיה איחוד רשמי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קצת אחרי שחזרנו לארץ וסיפרתי על הגלידה שחלמתי עליה הוא התוודה שהוא כן טעם את הגלידה, בלעדיי, אבל לא את המגדל. בשביל זה הוא מחכה שנשוב לתאילנד וגם אני אוכל להנות ממנה, יהיה לנו עוד זמן לאכול גלידה ביחד...


----------



## buckyball (12/9/12)




----------



## כמהאפשר (11/9/12)

או- אוווווף, פספסתי........ 
לא הספקתי בחצי יום!


----------

